# I can't get my toddler to wear pants!



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

Or anything other than a shirt and her diaper! She lets me dress her if we are goin gsomewhere but as ssoon as we get in the door she wants her pants,socks and shoes off....the latter she does herself..and she screams and cries until one of us takes off her pants...
Should I worry about this? Or is it something all 2 year olds do? Do any of you wonderful ladies have any suggestions??


----------



## zombiemommie (Dec 6, 2001)

OMG your toddler will wear a shirt ? ROFLMAO Yesterday I spent the day at home waiting for rug installation. My son was naked about ....4 hours out of 8. I seriously kid you not. I am 9 months preggo, and tried intermittently to get at least a diaper on him (he is 2 1/2) but mostly it was chasing and wrestling and he won. I turned up the heat and let him stay naked. I can't be bothered. He will get dressed in 5 seconds if it means going out but some days, he just wont stay dressed. Today, he never took off his pj's at all. Imagine that.

I think it is VERY normal.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Same problem here..but mine will wear dresses...we really struggle to get anything under the dress though..it is too cold for just a dress!!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I love when DD is naked because how much longer can she get away with this? She's 2yrs, 3mos.

Going out though, that is a pain. DD wants to wear just her hoodie sometimes and not her coat. It is NOT allowed so sometimes it takes longer to leave the house. It happened just once so far that she refused the coat and I took out the garbage - DH was home and then gave her another chance to put her coat which she did when she understood that she put it on, or she wouldn't be going. It DOES take some convincing some times, doesn't it?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dd is 2.5, and recently I told her it was time to get dressed. She answered "why, are we going out?". She hates wearing clothes, and most of the time is naked around here. She takes her pjs off at night too, then wakes up cold!!


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

What relief...yes she is my first child, so the Toddlerhood years are NEW to me!








Tessamami, when was your DD born? They are super close in age...MY DD is 2 years and 3 mos. as well...
Zombiemommie, ROTFLMAO!!! YEs she wears a shirt cause I have to pin her down and wrestle her...I win MOST of the time..but right now she asleep butt naked..LOL We were out all day today and she musta had it up to here with the whole clothes thing....
Thank you for all your replies...it is nice to know I am not alone







































































TC,
Tara


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Dd is 28 months and hates clothes too.







:


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a clothes hater here also







DD just turned 3, she has no problems wearing clothes when we go out and asks the same thing when I asked her to get dressed. Oh, are we going out? :LOL
We dont care wether she wears clothes at home or not, sometimes she just has fun getting dressed in differant things, and then a minute later she is naked again.

Ahhhh to be young!!

Erin


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Allegra was born 9/25/2000

I am reminded that a dear friend's child was supremely sensitive to fabrics and would refuse to wear clothes often, even in the winter, constantly complaining about clothes that appeared soft enough, etc. It turned out that she needed therapy for her aversion not only to clothes, but to touch. She was very easily over stimulated from the time she was a wee wee infant. Anyone ever hear of this condition?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine would refuse to put on coats when we went out in winter. i saved so much time, by just going with it. OK, no coat. Go outside, 5 secs later, time for coat. I would just carry it along. No biggie.

Both my girls went thru a dress stage. It is normal. They hated tights, but allowed long underwear. It would be funny, b/c we would go out, the girls dressed to the nines in dresses and fancy shoes, I would be in an old t shirt and jeans, hair combed if I was lucky.

My boy (child #3) went thru a dress stage too. a much shorter stage, but still, he was Cinderella and that was that.

All 3 went thru a no sox stage, 2 went thru a no underwear stage. it all passed.

My ds, 11, is kinda in a no-shower stage! Ick.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

We've really been struggling with the diaper/clothes thing lately. DS does just fine at home w/o any clothes on- meaning he goes potty, etc. But he HATES to get a diaper or even underwear on! I've always been of the opinion that if he doesn't want to get dressed, then we just don't go, or wait until he's ready to get dressed. My life was such that that was possible.

But recently, I am trying to start a business and need to go a lot more and when he refuses, I have to insist and it often will quickly turn into a screaming/crying match, which I feel so guilty about. I dont' want to do anything to make him feel bad about himself, but I also don't know what to do.

I think I'll take some of your advice and let him go outside naked, or at least offer to let him go dipaerless. Previously I haven't let him go on an errand diaperless, because I fear it's too much for him to remember to tell me he needs to go potty, but I'm starting to see that maybe he's so insistent because he knows he can handle. it. We'll try and see!














: Of course, I guess I need to remember to bring a change of clothes- yikes, more laundry!

By the way he just turned 2 and tonight I let him sleep naked (turned the heat way up). He seemed so much calmer at bedtime. I put his little baby bjorn potty at the foot of the bed and explined where it was and to just say "mama, potty" if he wakes up wanting to go.


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

DaryLLL, LOL! I have a nephew who refuses to wash his hair and he only bathe" when he can smell himself badly" He says it all about personal growth and getting to know himself ( he's 14) I say it about needing to learn personal HYGIENE....I second your Ick.







T I had to edit to say it was OT but refering to earlier post


----------



## YiddisheMama (Dec 23, 2002)

b'h

hey, so i'm not the only one! she hates to be dressed, but she loves to dress up. she tries on clothes all day long, and by the end of the day her entire wardrobe is on the floor. i told her it's fine as long as it stays in her room.

most of the time she's got nothing on but panties/diaper (depending on time of day/evening)


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

My DD is 27 mos and she loves to run around naked too. We sent our extended family some video of her and we were surprised at how often she was bottomless. I draw the line at the dinner table, though. Otherwise, she sits there spread eagle w/her feet on the table like some big-shot exec (we're constantly telling her to get her feet off the table).


----------

